
Nasdaq-100 to Cut Apple’s Index Share Nearly in Half - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/nasdaq-100_to_cut_apples_index_share_nearly_in_half/?utm_campaign=shorturl
======
bradshaw1965
While I'm relatively bullish on Apple as a company, I can't say that I'm
bullish on Apple stock. It's the same old growth story where a company gets
priced to perfection and _no_ company is perfect in strategy or execution.
Couple that with technical market factors like this and the inevitable "What
goes up, must come down" seems likely.

